# Flea and Tick Meds



## DennisTinsley (Feb 18, 2016)

I am a new at raising my GSD and live in an area that has an extremely high concentration of ticks. When my boy reached the proper age I followed my vets advice and gave him Bravecto. It worked great and was pleased with the results. On a visit to stop in at his breeder to say hello he advised us not to use the product and use a good flea collar instead. So we followed his advise and bought the product again from our vet. Our next visit to his vet was because he was growing increasingly lethargic and his appetite was poor at best. The vet diagnosed him with tick related parasites in his system and told us a couple more days and he most likely would not have made it. She explained to us that with drops and a collar the tick can still bite and the parasite is contained in the ticks saliva. I asked her about the side effects discussed in relation to Bravecto and she simply looked at Yogi and said the side effects of the collar don't appear very pleasant either do they? Three days of two bottle IV's plus painful shots with monitoring of his kidney and liver functions due to the large number of platelets that will now be secreted have not been pleasant for him or I to watch. I am looking for feedback on this issue as I understand hers is only one opinion on the topic. I live in the forest and can't avoid ticks. I want to be able to keep this from reoccurring but I want to do so safely.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I happen to be a Bravecto like. Both my SAR dogs have been on it each summer/spring for 2yrs and are tick free and no reaction.. I don't use it year round is I don't need to. Rose geranium oil is very good at repelling ticks, smells good, however, requires consistent applications before going out into tick area and can be washed off if the dog goes swimming or in the water alot... I'm sorry your dog is sick.. No fun! Hoe he gets better quickly and fully


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

Dennis,

I have a part-home in the mountains and have had a problem with ticks, mites and chiggers; my dog gave me chiggers once--NOT FUN! 

I use a high grade flea and tick spray and it gets applied as soon as we arrive at the mountain house. I also use Frontline drops on my dog Maxwell when we are there.
I always use a slicker brush on his coat to pull out loose hair; then use a coarse brush to work in the spray well into the coat from head to toes. I don't have the name of the tick spray because its not here with me right now. I got the spray at the tack and feed store and it was not cheap--about $20 for about a 16oz spray bottle. I also use Sulfadene which has witch hazel in it to control scratching. I would also recommend to treat all bedding and wash it regularly it you suspect pests. Probably most people on the forum have to deal with these disgusting things; but in addition to treatment I would recommend a bright flashlight and check for ticks in the ears, in and around the tail and genitals and thin coat areas. If I find a tick, I use alcohol to make the tick back out of the skin. I am not a fan of grabbing a tick and pulling it and risk something to be left in the dog's skin. You have a beautiful long haired GSD, so your work is cut out for you to work on that thick coat.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There's a wide selection of "next generation" flea/tick products that have hit the market in the past few years:
-Bravecto (chew)
-NexGard (chew)
-Vectra3D (topical)
-Simparica (chew)
-Seresto (collar)
-Scalibor (collar)
etc.

I don't think there's one that's clearly "the best" or "the safest." Different dogs can have a reaction to any of them, and yet tolerate a different one fine. I've used NexGard in the rescue on several different dogs, and they've all tolerated it without incident. I also give it to my own dog when we travel in tick-infested regions. 

I've used Bravecto on one dog that was already known to tolerate Bravecto well (previous owner gave it to her) -- I'm a little more cautious with it because there _seem _to be more reports of Bravecto causing bad reactions than some other products. For dogs who tolerate it, though, it is effective and economical (because it lasts for 3 months).

My friends have also had very good results with Vectra3D.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We use Vectra3D. Ticks are really bad here and the Vectra is working. This is the second year that I've used it.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

After lots of feedback from training friends and a talk with my vet, we are switching to Nexgard this summer. The topicals just aren't working very well in my area any more.

My vet's office said they were pulling live ticks off of dogs in February this year (not normal at all for the upper Midwest - ugh). Talk to your local veterinary staff and ask what is working the best.


----------



## DennisTinsley (Feb 18, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the feedback...I live in an area that a lot of the products available in the U.S. are not available. I'll go back to the Bravecto and cross my fingers it stops something like this from happening again. Today is bad for him. Had periods yesterday where he appeared to be bouncing back but very lethargic today. He has to go in for check up and more fluids today but it hurts to see him in his current state. Feel a bit helpless in trying to help him.


----------



## DennisTinsley (Feb 18, 2016)

*Bad Day*

Two more bottles of fluids, steroids, five different injections today. He won't eat at all. Breaking my heart to see him like this. Vet says a little more time and I'm having to bring him in again tomorrow for more IV's. Has anyone experienced this and can give me an idea what I should expect? Vet is trying to assure me all will be ok.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry he is going through this.. Is it a tick born illness or a reaction to the tick collar?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

What tick-borne illness was he diagnosed as having contracted?


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I've been through Erhlichia with two dogs- both made it. Give it time... 

I'm using Bravecto on one dog and Advantix II on the others. I'll be giving my big fluffy boy Bravecto this round because he was still getting lots of ticks with Advantix II. He got Lyme, with symptoms.

Unfortunately, I've learned through experience that tick disease is far worse than any side-effects of tick preventatives. The worst side effect I've seen is mild skin irritation for a day or two. The worst tick illness symptom was heart arrthymia that could have been deadly right there... so, yeah.

Unfortunately it is getting harder and harder to find tick preventatives that actually work. I may try Seresto next, although I've heard so many mixed reviews I'm afraid to invest. Bravecto works great- never found an engorged tick, but I do find the dried up tick bodies after they've bitten my dog, so for a disease that was transmitted instantly through a tick bite, Bravecto wouldn't cut it. I've read that most tick illnesses require that the tick be attached for at least 12-24 hours.


----------



## DennisTinsley (Feb 18, 2016)

She (the vet) described it to me simply as parasites in blood stream from the saliva of a tick that affect blood platelets. I have a bit of a language barrier here (Poland) so the actual name she told me I can't begin to remember.


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

At the vet clinic i work at, pretty much all of the dogs are on Bravecto, including mine, I have no complaints about it at all, he hasn't gotten a tick yet but hasn't had any side effects. You should always check for ticks every night, especially on the legs, there is something called a tick twister, it is just a little plastic thing you put around the tick, twist around, and it dislodges from the skin WITH the head still attached, it is very dangerous for the head to come off and stay in the dog's skin. Bravecto is great as if you miss one, it will die and fall off your dog, which protects from the majority of the illnesses that need to tick to be on for at least 12-24 hours.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I wish I could get away without having to give my dog flee and tick medication, but because of the climate where I live, he has to be on preventers all year. Here is a comparison chart on NeGard, Sentinel and Simparica. According to the chart, Simparica repels ticks.


Compare NexGard Chewables to Sentinel to Simparica


----------



## Pivot (Feb 12, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your dog. I wasn't aware of this parasite previously. Will post a link on the bottom with abbreviated info. I've found it's best to ask your local Vet whats working in your area. Mine told me Nexgard, so I went with that. I balked on the Lyme Vaccine shot. 

I've mostly been concerned about Lyme. From what I've read, basically the Tick has to be attached and feeding for 48 hours before they regurgitate an enzyme that stops blood from coagulating and flowing. It's this enzyme that causes lyme. I often see small dead ticks that bite and fall off and die on the floor. I'm not far from Lyme Ct. and this year has been really bad for ticks. I see ticks all the time on vegetation alongside the road. Makes me wonder again about whats really effective. 

For now, I'll continue with the Nexgard and just be vigiliant and aware. Check your dog often. Good excuse for brushing your dog more often and examining. If anything, your dog will be cooler in the hot month minus some of that undercoat and you'll change vaccum bags less.

I second the TICK TWISTER. They work great. You get 2 (1 sm+1 Med) for $4.95 and the shipping is almost that on top, so add another to your order and give it to a friend. I almost tossed the small one thinking it was useless. Keep it, it's excellent for the dogs ears , especially a pup. They sell a Tick Key also on Amazon, that looks slick. I always struggled to grab them with tweezers and the Tick Twister is like a hooked fork. Sweep up under and twist. They pop right off. Today was the day marked on my calendar for my pups Nexgard Pill. I gave it to him at lunch and a couple hours later saw one inside his ear. I suspect the potency of last months had diminished and the little tick twister easily removed from a sensitive area. Not many pups will sit still for long when you are poking around inside their ears. 

Here's the link for info on Erhlichia

Ehrlichia Infection in Dogs - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## Bigwillt (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your dog. Hoping for a full recovery. 

Just wanted to add we are just into our second year using Serestro and Leo has had no side effects and no ticks. Our neighbor has pulled several off of her dog and they play together and we walk them down the same roads. Our vet said it is the only collar she'll recommend after trying several different ones.


----------

